# jQuery - URL-Parameter an action hängen



## foobar (28. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mittels jQuery  dynamisch GET Parameter erstellen die beim submit eines Formulares verschickt werden.
ich habe dazu dieses query Plugin  gefunden das diese Aufgabe übernehmen soll.
Dort steht das man zb über 
	
	
	



```
$.query.set("section", 5).set("action", "do").toString();
```
 url parameter anhängen kann.
Ich habe versucht über eine submit funktion die Parameter zu versenden, das alert wird richtig  mit den get parametern ausgegeben aber wie hänge ich den querystring nun an die action? 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>

<title>jQuery test page</title>
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.3.2.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery.query-2.1.7.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(){
	
});

function sendFormular(){
	var url = $.query.set("foo", "bar").toString();
	alert(url);
}

</script>
</head>
<body>
<?php 
//Die GET params ausgeben
if(!empty($_GET)){
	echo '<pre>';
	print_r($_GET); 
	echo '</pre>';
}
?>
<form action="index.php" method="post" onsubmit="return sendFormular();">
	<input name="" type="text" value="" /> 
	<input type="submit" value=" Absenden ">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. März 2010)

Moin,

probiers mal so:
	
	
	



```
function sendFormular(f){
	f.action='index.php'+$.query.set("foo", "bar").toString();
	return true;
}
```

...der Aufruf:
	
	
	



```
<form action="index.php" method="post" onsubmit="return sendFormular(this);">
```


----------

